# *NEW BIKE* big bear #2!



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

traded the renegade for another big bear and cash a few weeks ago. figured I'd post pics! 
when I got it home 








snorkeled 2 days later 








after a good day of riding lol 








only one I got from canal road 








redid the snorkel yesterday. cut about 6 inches off and changed the tip
















bucket club!








what do y'all think?


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

looks good


----------

